# Is your city more pedestrian or car oriented?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

chinarulez said:


> they really need to improve this deficiency. i would be among the first people to sign a petition for a 24/7 subway in HK.


I agree with that! There was one time I was hanging out with a friend in Tsim Sha Tsui so late that I missed the Star Ferry! I didn't have any coins for the MTR and if I did my coins isn't enough from TST to Wan Chai. Plus I missed the last train. I could have taken a cab but didn't have enough HK$$$. I left my Octopus Card + my credit card at home. I ended up sleeping at Mc Donalds and then taking the Star Ferry home the next morning.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

My metro is definitely car oriented.. Maybe 10% is walkable and the rest you need a car to get pretty much anywhere. The further into the suburbs you get the worst it gets, even worse is the idiot residents of the past and present have killed many necessary highway and freeway networks. In the end you end up with a city with one of the worst mass transit systems in the country and endless poorly planned, outdated, pathetic artery roads that have poorly timed lights and terrible congestion. We are also one of the least pedestrian friendly places in the US.


----------



## brossa (May 21, 2007)

You don't really need a car in London, don't matter if central London or suburbs.
I live in zone 3 for example and got 4 train stations in a 10 minute walking distance with trains to Victoria, London Bridge, Charing Cross, and Thameslink.

Also there are over 700 bus routes in London with about 19 000 bus stops.


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Rio de janeiro is a pedestrian oriented city, specially the south zone (Copacabana, Leblon...). But the people prefer to use cars, as the city streets are too violent and the sidewalks are full os beggers, homeless people and muggers. Also, the metro and bus system here sucks. Overcrowded, dirty and always late. 

This is why we have impressive traffic jams everyday, the mid class won't walk on the streets, so they just put their cars on the road. The hot weather does not help either.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Buffalo is definitely a more auto-oriented city, but it does have pockets where it is possible to live without a car. I don't have one, and I'm doing quite fine actually, most of what I need is near me and if it isn't, the bus system tends to go there. Then again, I really don't venture much out of my general area and don't go far out into the suburbs much.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

In Bruges 20% of the transportation movements (or what the hell the word is  ) is done by bicycle. Not as much as in holland but one of the highest in BE. The city centre is very pedestrian (and bicycle)-friendly. Cars are allowed in the centre but it's limited. There is a good public transport (trams & busses) from outside the centre towards the city centre so I think we got a perfect mix of pedestrian/bicycle/cars and public transport.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Depends on what part of the city you are in. The parts I mostly spend time in, pedestrian oriented.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Leiden proper (around 120.000) is definitely bike, pedestrian and public transportation (bus) oriented. Navigating the dense and old city centre is close to undoable by car and parking is (very) expensive. Sufficiently close to the shopping district, though (but just outside the centre) there is a huge parking lot which offers temporary parking space for acceptable fees and almost clock round free minibus transportation to the shops, (many) museums, pubs and restaurants. It's quite a success with those not living in town. 

The more suburban parts of the conurbation (totaling a population of some 270.000) are somewhat more car-friendly though, with good local infrastructure and free parking in most residential areas. 

Still many Leiden-suburbia-dwellers - especially those without a family to take care of - prefer to take a bike, bus or train ride to the city and do their daily shopping by bike or foot. That's probably because the commercial scope of car-only shopping malls in the area is mostly limited to kitchens, furniture and gardening and daily shopping needs are always within walking - or at least biking - distance (closer than 1 km.).

Most households do own or lease one or more cars though, usually for commuting.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Vienna is pretty much a pedestrian city. Not only the centre has a large pedestrian precinct but there are several other districts that host pretty long pedestrian streets as their heart. While not all neighborhoods, towards the outskirts are perfectly mixed use, if you can't walk, you have at least a bus stop in easy distance. I'd dare to say that most people in Vienna also have a supermarket in walking distance. 

So if its too far to walk, public transport is there for you. As a result the modal share of PT is slightly higher than the one of cars, both somewhat around 1/3, apart from 4-5% for the bike, the rest is pedestrian traffic. So the weakness in Vienna is in fact the bicycle share but the city is doing quite a bit to improve this situation.


----------



## Linea2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I live in Tucumán (Argentina) a city closing to 1 MM inhabitants metropolitan area included.
I´m afraid it´s much car oriented and getting worse. It seems to be a problem when motorcicles and bikes runs over the sidewalks, or when no car driver respects the pedestrians, or when everybody leaves its car or truck parked at the bus stop (buses have no priority, needless to say ?)
There have been so called "studies" costing money to the city, but they all seems to came to nothing. BTW the current governor´s original private bussiness is car dealing, but perhaps this doesn´t accounts.


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Jakarta is probably the most auto oriented city in SE Asia, virtually no form of rail transportation within the city (only one loop line) and the rest of rail transport in the region is made up of commuter trains. The BRT has 8 lines however it is inefficient and buses gets overcrowded during rush hours. Sadly, the subway won't be completed at least until 2016 and the half built monorail is on hold. The skyscrapers in the CBD are also laid out on two 10-12 lane boulevards and 6 lane highway. Further parking here is very cheap, only ~25 US Cents an hour even in the CBD. 

Pics showing the car centric cityscape
by ace4:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

chinarulez said:


> they really need to improve this deficiency. i would be among the first people to sign a petition for a 24/7 subway in HK.


24/7 would be pretty difficult. 
all track inspections and maintenance are done overnight when the system shut down between 1am to 5-ish am.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

*BUENOS AIRES*

Its impossible to move by car through the city between monday and friday. IMPOSSIBLE!
So, If you visit Buenos Aires as a tourist, just walk, walk, and you will enjoy your trip.


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Hehe, for those visiting Rio, I'd suggest some ugly-bad-overcrowded and dirty subway. Otherwise, you're gonna have to face this:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

tollfreak said:


> Jakarta is probably the most auto oriented city in SE Asia, virtually no form of rail transportation within the city (only one loop line) and the rest of rail transport in the region is made up of commuter trains. The BRT has 8 lines however it is inefficient and buses gets overcrowded during rush hours. Sadly, the subway won't be completed at least until 2016 and the half built monorail is on hold. The skyscrapers in the CBD are also laid out on two 10-12 lane boulevards and 6 lane highway. Further parking here is very cheap, only ~25 US Cents an hour even in the CBD.
> 
> Pics showing the car centric cityscape
> by ace4:


It *is* the most auto oriented major city in South East Asia the fact its also one of the largest but no metro lines. Hopefully they finish its subway system asap cause traffic can be a problem there. One thing I noticed in this city is there are hardly any pedestrian activity. Most pavements in the city seems quiet.


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

WANCH said:


> It *is* the most auto oriented major city in South East Asia the fact its also one of the largest but no metro lines. Hopefully they finish its subway system asap cause traffic can be a problem there. One thing I noticed in this city is there are hardly any pedestrian activity. Most pavements in the city seems quiet.


The weather here is very unsupportive for pedestrians to walk, its either 35 degrees with 90% humidity or rainy. Although cities with similar climates such as KL, Singapore and Bangkok have managed to encourage pedestrian activity,sadly our government has not come up with the idea of integrating shopping centers on a stretch of roads with the prioritization of pedestrians (like Bukit Bintang, Orchard, Siam) until this year, where they plan to have a 1.5 km shopping strip in downtown Jakarta ready in 2011. Besides that, the idea of using a car to get from Point A to Point B is the main mode of transport 95% of time, event though the distance between those two points might be as short as 500 m.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Manchester is a bit of a mix...
The central area is good for pedestrians, but places within Manchester but not downtown are very car orientated. A lot of the areas built in the 60s have 4-6 lane roads etc.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

EricIsHim said:


> 24/7 would be pretty difficult.
> all track inspections and maintenance are done overnight when the system shut down between 1am to 5-ish am.


It can be done elsewhere so not imposible..

Here in CPH they get around it by inspecting while the trains are operational and of course if maintanence is needed they direct the trains to the other track doing the maintanence ( usually done late at night on weekdays where ridership is low )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Malaysian cities are extremely car-oriented, thanks to massive urban sprawls .. though cheap petrol price, tropical weather & being among the least densely-populated nations in Far East and the easiest country in the world to get credit are also helping to boost car travel. 

This is a rarity in the Far East 

Pedestrian & PT-oriented city planning won't work for less densely populated places like Malaysia in the short term I believe, as that would create ghost towns with very quiet & depressing environment.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

FREKI said:


> It can be done elsewhere so not imposible..
> 
> Here in CPH they get around it by inspecting while the trains are operational and of course if maintanence is needed they direct the trains to the other track doing the maintanence ( usually done late at night on weekdays where ridership is low )


Don't forget something, Copenhague metro is recent, light, driverless and not very busy.
Hong Kong MRT is not, it need more maintenance due at a heavier traffic.

So unfortunely not, it can't be done elsewhere.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle has an "ok" pedestrian environment by US standards...but US standards are pathetic. On the bright side, we have a variety of neighborhoods where people generally walk for short trips and use transit in decent numbers for the rest. On the negative side, we have nothing as good as the inner parts of many European and Asian cities, and much of our suburbia is horrible pedestrian-wise.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

mhays said:


> Seattle has an "ok" pedestrian environment by US standards...but US standards are pathetic. On the bright side, we have a variety of neighborhoods where people generally walk for short trips and use transit in decent numbers for the rest. On the negative side, we have nothing as good as the inner parts of many European and Asian cities, and much of our suburbia is horrible pedestrian-wise.


Like other major US cities, most of Seattle's pedestrian activity happens in the downtown area.

Suburbs around the world are similar to the ones in North America where it is car oriented.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

To put in an extreme situation:
If we were all like Forrest Gump, then we can move anywhere and everywhere just on foot. Heck, our ancestors did this for hundreds and thousands of years.

In this day-and-age, it's more about comfort, convenience, preference and factors involved...........but the human body says you can move anywhere just on foot.

ANYWAYS
I haven't seen comments yet for Taiwan and Japan. I guess I'll be the first......although this view comes from someone who has not been yet to those countries (so don't take this too seriously). Better ask the locals of those areas or at least those who visited those territories/places.

*1) Japan*

It's sort 100:100 (divided between non-car). Non-car comes in the form of their super-duper uber big and wide RAIL TRANSPORT NETWORK and spaghetti set-up.

More than 20,000 kilometers of rail (as of year 2003) and growing. Hence, rail transport dominates the public transport sector in Japan. 

Other than rail, you have buses, motorbikes, taxis, some old school rickshaws and counting. Then you have walking of course (some places like Akihabara streets are example of this and some streets in Tokyo are car-free streets during Sundays).

In Hokkaido though, you may need to get an automobile for some areas as it is filled with ice and snow all the way (hence it's the coldest place in Japan)...

That's what I can say for now as I don't know the rest

*2) Taiwan*

I'd say that places like Taipei and Kaoshiung have superb rail network. Other than those places, I'm not sure.

Hsinchu and Chunghua counties do not have a rail network yet so if you don't have your own car, you only get around by bus, taxi or walking.

Interestingly, a lot of people in Taiwan have scooters. I dunno why though. Maybe Taiwan people may give an explanation regarding this. Either way, there are tons of scooters in Taiwan (more than the number of taxi cabs I think) so it's definitely a popular form of personal transportation there.

Anyways, that's all for now


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

WANCH said:


> Suburbs around the world are similar to the ones in North America where it is car oriented.


Quite wrong. In Europe for example many if not most suburbs seem to be much better connected to public transport than American suburbs. It is worse than in more central parts of course but still. In Vienna for example PT is a viable option in the entire city area, also those that look pretty suburban. Suburbs beyond he city border tend to have at least ok PT coverage many even commuter rail, S-Bahn or light rail connection. Not to forget about most of them having sort of local village centres.

I can't say I made the same experience in US suburbs.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

my city, Rome, is definitely car-oriented hno:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Auckland, and the whole of New Zealand (except perhaps parts of Wellington) are so car orientated it brings me to tears. Auckland, for a city of 1.4 million people has one of the most woeful public transport systems I have encountered in all my travels, though small improvements are slowly happening.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Hong Kong is neither...

In many places the sidewalks are tiny, traffic lights take ages and the fumes from the outdated city busses are killing.

At the same time it's not a car oriented city. Only a few people have cars as there is no space to park them to start with.

Hong Kong is a taxi oriented city.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Anyway, I'm in Manila right now and the city is 50% pedestrian and 50% car oriented.


50% pedestrian is very generous. Most areas in Manila don't even have sidewalks...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> 50% pedestrian is very generous. Most areas in Manila don't even have sidewalks...


Many areas in Manila lack sidewalks but these areas are not commercial areas. Either that or you have cars parked in there. The CBDs however have proper pavements and pedestrian activity there is high.

As for HK, alot of taxi but certainly more *bus oriented*.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I live in two different cities. I'm currently living in NYC, and it's definitely a pedestrian city. People walk, but ofcourse most depend or choose to ride the subway to go the longer distances. Then I also live in Davao City. Being in the southern part of the Philippines, most people prefer to take some sort of transportation, be it car, our _jeepneys_ or taxis to beat the heat


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> I live in two different cities. I'm currently living in NYC, and it's definitely a pedestrian city. People walk, but ofcourse most depend or choose to ride the subway to go the longer distances. Then I also live in Davao City. Being in the southern part of the Philippines, most people prefer to take some sort of transportation, be it car, our _jeepneys_ or taxis to beat the heat


New York is actually a *car oriented city*.

Pedestrian activity is mostly concentrated in Manhattan particularly from The Battery up to Harlem. The northern most parts say Washington Heights or The Cloisters have less pedestrian activity and people there depend either in cars or public transportation.

Some parts within the outer boroughs are a combination of pedestrian and car.

Staten Island is definitely car oriented. Even the greater Tri-State area is suited for the automoblie though rail access is viable.

The only thing NY has compared to other US cities is there is greater access to public transportation.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

WANCH said:


> New York is actually a *car oriented city*.
> 
> Pedestrian activity is mostly concentrated in Manhattan particularly from The Battery up to Harlem. The northern most parts say Washington Heights or The Cloisters have less pedestrian activity and people there depend either in cars or public transportation.
> 
> ...


Well, I agree, but if you compare it to, say Los Angeles, NYC seem more pedestrian-oriented. I think most borroughs, not just limited to Manhattan, are pedestrian oriented as well, not unless the people travel somewhere in the tri-state area, but you definitely see more people walking than you do people own a car unlike LA when you walk down most of the Hollywood and spot a pedestrian or two.

Clarification: Do you consider people walking to use public transportation such as subway and bus to be car oriented or pedestrian oriented?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Metro and rail-based transit largely points to pedestrian friendly. Buses on the other hand can (as they share space with cars more often than not) point to a more car friendly environment.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> Well, I agree, but if you compare it to, say Los Angeles, NYC seem more pedestrian-oriented. I think most borroughs, not just limited to Manhattan, are pedestrian oriented as well, not unless the people travel somewhere in the tri-state area, but you definitely see more people walking than you do people own a car unlike LA when you walk down most of the Hollywood and spot a pedestrian or two.
> 
> Clarification: Do you consider people walking to use public transportation such as subway and bus to be car oriented or pedestrian oriented?


Despite being a car centric city, there are several places in LA that has a reasonable amount of pedestrian activity.

*Downtown LA* is definitely pedestrian oriented. And it gets busier in within the financial and historic core districts. 

If there is one place in Downtown LA with large amounts of crowd and this happens at a regular day would be *Santee Alley*










Some commercial areas and key tourist spots in LA would have moderate to high pedestrian activity. This would be

-Hollywood Blvd (from Fairfax to Vermont)
-Olivera St.
-Westwood (UCLA area)
-Rodeo Drive (Beverly Hills)
-Melrose (from Fairfax to La Brea)
-Old Town (Pasadena)
-3rd St Promenade (Santa Monica)

Most key beach fronts within LA and Orange Counties have high pedestrian activity as well.

Other than that, areas such as the western areas of LA County's city core (West LA, Culver City, Santa Monica, Marina Del Rey, Venice, Beverly Hills, Westchester) have a good coverage of public transportation with buses that run frequently. Areas within Downtown and Hollywood are served well with the Metro bus and subway.


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ What about Korea Town, I've heard it's quite pedestrian friendly?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skyrazer said:


> ^^ What about Korea Town, I've heard it's quite pedestrian friendly?


When I was there, pedestrian activity was *moderate*. But the area within Vermont and Wilshire was busy.

But it is rare to see this happen in this area


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

car oriented, wide street, poor pedestrian way


----------



## RogerioAndrade (Sep 12, 2008)

Sao Paulo, Brazil:

Car oriented
Narrow streets and avenues (except the main ones)
narrow sidewalks, not good for pedestrians...

...the real urban chaos !


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Tianjin is bicycle oriented, most streets have bike lanes separated with a physical divider, though with the construction of several new expressways, it is becoming much more car oriented. Boston, on the other hand, is very well pedestrian oriented, it's very "walkable" due to its compactness and one can find interesting things on many streets just by walking, which they may miss by driving.


----------



## anaki101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, where i was born, Jakarta, no doubt it is car oriented. The city doesnt really have the best public transportation system in the world, not a lot of sidewalks. the whole city IMO is sorta like "house came first, then the road". 

Mississauga, where i am now, well its a suburb, i guess its 50/50. People take cars to go to work in Toronto or something, but a lot of people just take the Mississauga Transit. 

Toronto, well it has a wide variety of transportation, like streets cars and subways and stuff, but because commuters are coming from outside of Toronto, it makes it look like a car oriented city. 

I may be a little off on a few points so yaaaaaa


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

I reside in Bangkok, Thailand for now but can't tell if the city is more pedestrian-oriented or auto-oriented. Well I'd like to think both.



WANCH said:


> I agree with that! There was one time I was hanging out with a friend in Tsim Sha Tsui so late that I missed the Star Ferry! I didn't have any coins for the MTR and if I did my coins isn't enough from TST to Wan Chai. Plus I missed the last train. I could have taken a cab but didn't have enough HK$$$. I left my Octopus Card + my credit card at home. I ended up sleeping at Mc Donalds and then taking the Star Ferry home the next morning.


That was a terrible, yet memorable and a bit exciting, experience.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Kreicherisch said:


> I reside in Bangkok, Thailand for now but can't tell if the city is more pedestrian-oriented or auto-oriented. Well I'd like to think both.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a terrible, yet memorable and a bit exciting, experience.


It happened to me several times. Some Mc Donalds in HK are 24 hours so there other homeless or lower income people sleeping there and it is surprising that the management tolerates it.

But they allow me to sleep there overnight since I frequent the place and usually get a Big Mac meal when I'm there. As long as you buy a meal from them they won't pay too much attention even if its just a small fries.

As for BKK, it is both but I still look at it a 50% pedestrian and 50% auto. There are some areas with high concentration of pedestrian activity such as Siam Square, Pratunam, Patpong and of course Khaosan Road. While other areas are just for automobiles and tuk-tuks.


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

I live in a city in Serbia, and I can go almost everywhere I want on feet, or by car...  Of course, for me it's easier to use my car, it's faster too. But walking is great sometimes too.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*The Bitter Truth: No Respect for Pedestrians*
September 29, 2011 | by Tasa Nugraza Barley

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/jakartajungle/the-bitter-truth-no-respect-for-pedestrians/468428










It was late at night and I wasn’t in any hurry. Coming out of an alleyway, I saw a man walking slowly down the sidewalk. As he looked like he was about to cross the street, I stopped my car to let him pass. I waited there for a moment, but to my surprise nothing happened. I looked at the 20-something guy, he looked back at me, with a puzzled expression on his face. I signaled for him to cross, but he just stood still. I decided to wait for another second. This time he gestured for me to pass first. I had no choice, so I moved along. 

Here is a bitter truth about Jakarta: We’ve treated pedestrians so badly for so many years that they don’t even realize they have the right to receive better treatment, especially from drivers. 

I don’t know what the traffic conditions have done to drivers in this city, but it seems to me they’ve all gone mad. They don’t seem to understand that they have an obligation to prioritize the safety of pedestrians. 

Just because the pedestrian in front of you is walking slowly doesn’t mean that you can honk at him as if he were deaf. Show some respect, will you? If a pedestrian is about to cross the street, you shouldn’t slam on the gas, like you’re all used to doing. Instead, you should hit the breaks immediately. I know we’re all busy in this city, but hey, sparing one or two seconds of your time will not kill you. Just relax a little bit. 

In this city, shamefully, pedestrians are treated as if they don’t exist. Most drivers are only focused on other cars and motorcycles. All they can think about is finding ways to arrive at their destination quickly. The phrase, “Hey, watch out for that car” is commonly heard, but I’ve certainly never heard anyone say, “Look out for that pedestrian.” 

Drivers are not the only ones to blame. The city administration doesn’t seem to be doing anything about this either. They’re busy building new underpasses and flyovers, encouraging people to buy more cars and motorcycles, so little is being done to improve the condition of sidewalks around the city. 

Look around us: It is becoming more and more difficult for people to simply walk down the street. If we were honest, we’d admit that proper, civilized sidewalks are only available around the Sudirman-Thamrin area. Outside of that area, we all know how bad the condition of the sidewalks is. 

In many locations around the capital, you’d be considered insane to walk on the sidewalk, packed as they are with street vendors and ojek stations. The worst thing is that in order to skip the traffic, motorcyclists think it’s fine to jump onto the sidewalk and clog those too, leaving pedestrians with nowhere to walk at all — a barbaric scene to foreigners.

This whole situation is disastrous. I myself am a culprit, as I still drive my car every day. But I have unending respect for those who choose to take public transportation, ride a bike or simply walk to their destination. With the possibility of traffic coming to a complete stop in a few more years, we have to agree that pedestrians are the real heroes here.


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Florianópolis, SC Brazil; neither.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dublin has a poor transportation system. Our buses are 40% of the time late and un-organised. We have two tram lines that are not even integrated together and an electrified suburban line that only runs on the East Coast of the city. All of these methods of transport are run under different companies (semi-state bodies) and you would have to buy separate fares on each up until about a month ago when they brought out a 'leap' card which allows you to use the all 3 on this card. Dublin is definately car orientated, our city streets are clogged with cars and pollution. In rush hour it can take up to 1 hour and 30 mins to get from the city centre to the suburbs because of the heavy traffic. Our Main Street (O'Connell Street) is clogged with taxi's, buses and cars. I would love to see the quays along the River Liffey fully pedestrianised, I think it would work so well. The streets of Dublin are given more to the road and the car, rather to the footpath and the pedestrian. Our footpaths are so narrow, and the government brought in a 30 km/hr speed limit in the city centre to stop accidents between cars and pedestrians, it has been successful, accidents are down. Dublin has so much potential to become more walkable and more vibrant if the huge volume of cars were taken out of the centre and everyone in the city would make the effort to cycle or take the bus to work instead of driving. We have two metro lines proposed to the North of the city and West but these are not likely to ahead because of the country's financial woes. I would love to see 50% of cars taken from our roads and buses become more frequent and German-like efficient. 
Here is a link to an article on Dublin's congestion problem from 2009: http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/eyaugbqlcwid/rss2/


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Stockholm is pedestrian/public transport orientated without neglecting the road network completely. A lot of roads are separated from pedestrians completely in the suburbs and relegated to the outside of the suburb with the centre of the suburb dominated by a public transport hub and pedestrian walkways. 

Cycling should be improved in Stockholm city centre, however, there is over 1 billion kroner set aside for cycling improvements in Stockholm over the next 5 years.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Stockholm is pedestrian/public transport orientated without neglecting the road network completely. A lot of roads are separated from pedestrians completely in the suburbs and relegated to the outside of the suburb with the centre of the suburb dominated by a public transport hub and pedestrian walkways.
> 
> Cycling should be improved in Stockholm city centre, however, there is over 1 billion kroner set aside for cycling improvements in Stockholm over the next 5 years.


Stockholm's transport planning is excellent, I've done a bit of research on the city and the metro is very impressive!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishMan2010 said:


> Stockholm's transport planning is excellent, I've done a bit of research on the city and the metro is very impressive!


Feel free to see the thread I started on Stockholm Public Transport here. I take pictures from time to time and post updates on the system.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Feel free to see the thread I started on Stockholm Public Transport here. I take pictures from time to time and post updates on the system.


Cheers! :cheers: I'll check that thread!


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Sydney is a bit of a mix of both. There's the city centre and many inner city areas that are very walkable, in fact, in these areas, many if not most people don't even own a car. In the suburbs, really only the areas around railway stations are really "walkable".


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Makati & Taguig City in Metro Manila, Philippines are both Pedestrian and Car Oriented...



Taguig:











Makati:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Makati CBD is the most pedestrian friendly in Metro Manila and it is best explored *on foot * rather than on the wheel. Other than wide sidewalks or pavements, there are also elevated walkways and pedestrian underpass and it gets busy especially during rush hour.




























Ortigas, the 2nd CBD in Metro Manila also has it's pedestrian activity and most areas are walkable as well.










Most commercial areas in Metro Manila also has high pedestrian activity and it gets really crowded. Especially in the old downtown areas like Quiapo or Recto.










Newly developed CBDs are also pedestrian friendly but there is not much to explore.










Other areas in Metro Manila especially those in inner city neighborhoods or residential areas have no proper sidewalks. Those that have sidewalks are being used as parking spaces. Pedestrian activity happens in these areas but are forced to walk on the street. Especially in places like Quezon City.



















Some areas in Quezon City have revitalized it's urban planning and have installed proper pedestrian sidewalks and parking at the same time.


----------



## syahdila ndut (Nov 13, 2011)

CAR FREE DAY IN JAKARTA









http://otomotif.bosmobil.com/berita...y__Tren_Hidup_Sehat_Dengan_Bersepeda-467.html



















CREDIT BY http://aldiesyafaat.wordpress.com/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Definitely more pedestrian oriented here in London.


From the city-centre:











To the inner-neighbourhoods:











To the outer-neighbourhoods:


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Manila-X said:


> *The Bitter Truth: No Respect for Pedestrians*


True story. I'm sick of some riders & drivers here in Jakarta. Just few days ago, 9 people were killed when walking on the sidewalk, got hit by a car at once. But, Jakarta doesn't represent Indonesia in general IMO, many other cities are more pedestrian friendly than Jakarta. You can check the photos here.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

atmada said:


> True story. I'm sick of some riders & drivers here in Jakarta. Just few days ago, 9 people were killed when walking on the sidewalk, got hit by a car at once. But, Jakarta doesn't represent Indonesia in general IMO, many other cities are more pedestrian friendly than Jakarta. You can check the photos here.


I agree that there are other Indonesian cities that are more pedestrian friendly than Jakarta such as Bandung for example. 

But for Jakarta, being a large city, should improve its public transport system and even start its rapid transit construction.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

delete


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Manila-X said:


> I agree that there are other Indonesian cities that are more pedestrian friendly than Jakarta such as Bandung for example.
> 
> But for Jakarta, being a large city, should improve its public transport system and even *start its rapid transit construction.*


Hopefully soon we will have one. Just pray for d best.


----------



## Vectoor (Oct 13, 2011)

Gothenburg is kinda car oriented for a european city, but we do have a fairly nice tram system and the center has a lot of pedestrian only areas.

















A few roads have been buried in tunnels to free up space above:








I guess that is largely catering to cars, but it does make the surface a bit more pedestrian friendly.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Here in Amsterdam the local government is courage people to use the bicycle or use the public transportation. 

To park a car in the city centre cost 5 euro (6,60 USD) per hour. Even in the amsterdam surrounded neighborhoods parking cost 3-4 Euro per hour. 

The Netherlands cycle path networks are excellent. So it's quicker from the suburbs to the centre with the bike then a car.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Vectoor said:


> Gothenburg is kinda car oriented for a european city, but we do have a fairly nice tram system and the center has a lot of pedestrian only areas.


Modal split in Gothenburg is better than the majority of European cities of a similar size - Nuremburg, Cologne, Bonn, Freiburg, Dortmund and Essen in Germany (for example) are more car-centric by modal split as only 52% of all journeys in Gothenburg are by car (source).


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Here in Leeds the city centre is mostly pedestrianised which covers a large area and is surrounded by a one way loop system for the surrounding road traffic. I think it works well and there is plenty of public transport from the suburbs into the central area of the city. "I don't drive" and find the city easy to get around and roads into the centre also have cycle lanes.


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

A large part of Leeds city centre is pedestrianised.














































Major routes in the City Centre like The Headrow (very busy) are only open to buses and taxis.

Buses are frequent and you definitely do not need a car to get from one place to another.. even where I live on the very edge of the city, I can easily walk from here to the City Centre..


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Duluth is definitely car-oriented. However, traffic is generally pretty tranquil, and the main roads have wide shoulders (and those that don't aren't well-trafficked), so it's safer than most cities for bicycling. 

However, unless you're a sadist, biking is only practical in Duluth 8-9 months out of the year (and that's if you're tough). Also, it's built on a steep 800 ft / 250m hill, so that can present problems too. Public transportation is extensive, but routes are fairly limited even in populated areas. Very little of Duluth is actually "walkable", and living without a reliable car (ideally a 4WD SUV, truck, or crossover) because of the roads, snow, and ice) here would be a tremendous hassle for most people. In fact, what I have observed about Duluth is even in the case of very walkable trajectories, most people still drive. Even when it's not -30C with a -50C windchill.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Before I labelled Hong Kong as less pedestrian oriented. After traveling over Asia and seeing the complete dominance of cars in places like Manila I have changed my mind. Hong Kong is very pedestrian oriented. Few people have a car. The fantastic public transport makes it all work.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> Before I labelled Hong Kong as less pedestrian oriented. After traveling over Asia and seeing the complete dominance of cars in places like Manila I have changed my mind. Hong Kong is very pedestrian oriented. Few people have a car. The fantastic public transport makes it all work.


Manila is not fully a car centric city. It is a combination of both pedestrian and automobile. And why do you always give Manila as an example? 

It is similar to Bangkok where some areas are for pedestrian and some are for automobiles.

Places like Makati the the tourist / entertainment areas of Manila are more geared for the foot and pedestrian activity in these areas is high. Same with other CBDs like Ortigas.

On the other hand, places like San Juan and Quezon City are more car-centric with the exception of the Cubao area.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

My city ( Shah Alam ) is VERY VERY VERYY Car-oriented

Its crazy, if I take bus to the neaarest shopping mall it will take nearly an hour + waiting time up to 20mins. I need to change bus too. If I take car its just less than 5 mins :doh:


----------



## Vectoor (Oct 13, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> Modal split in Gothenburg is better than the majority of European cities of a similar size - Nuremburg, Cologne, Bonn, Freiburg, Dortmund and Essen in Germany (for example) are more car-centric by modal split as only 52% of all journeys in Gothenburg are by car (source).


I see, I guess I thought more about cities like Stockholm and Copenhagen. The Gothenburg tram is far from as well used as the Stockholm subway.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Vectoor said:


> I see, I guess I thought more about cities like Stockholm and Copenhagen. The Gothenburg tram is far from as well used as the Stockholm subway.


But these are much bigger cities. I think it's a good idea to see how cities of similar sizes stack up as bigger cities often have better infrastructure and more disincentives to drive due to traffic issues (with some obvious exceptions of course). 

But no, the modal split there is nothing to be ashamed of. The tram system is generally pretty good, and certainly better used along with walking and cycling than a number of European cities with more extensive transport networks than Gothenburg (like those German cities I named, they have more extensive rail based transport than Gothenburg, yet worse modal splits).


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Växjö, Sweden

Definitely pedestrian...

A lot of people takes their bike or walk instead of driving in my town 

Växjö was also named The greenest city in Europe by BBC in 2010 because of the low emission of carbon dioxide 

I can post some pictures of Växjö in a few days when I have taken some pictures 

Before I lived in Växjö I lived in Ronneby. For Ronneby I would guess that it's mostly pedestrian as well.

:cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cities should be doing everything possible to get people out of cars and onto bikes or public transport. Deaths on the roads, the pollution and the dwindling oil reserves...all of this makes perfect sense to discourage the car use.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Nashville is extremely car oriented, it is a very sprawled out city with a joke public transport system, and there are few sidewalks. TBH the only pedestrians in the city are the poor.

Nashville needs a subway/light rail system.. we already have the Music City Star but it only has 6 stations and it just serves one part of the Nashville area and only two of the stations are actually in urban areas. :nuts:


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

Dallas is car oriented for sure! Large sprawl, but at least they trying to improve the public transport system!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Despite Caracas has a lot of highways, is the most walk-able city in Venezuela.






































http://caracasrefurbished.wordpress.com/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

US and Canadian cities are mostly car centric including New York City.

But it's downtown areas are walkable and there are signs of pedestrian activity especially in cities such as New York, San Francisco, Chicago, Toronto, Boston, Washington DC or Seattle.

LA is definitely a car centric city but pedestrian activity is high in the downtown area and there are enclaves within LA that is suited for walking especially the shopping streets and beachfront areas.

NY as I mentioned has high pedestrian activity especially in Manhattan and parts of Brooklyn and The Bronx. But other areas especially those coming from New Jersey, Connecticut and some parts of Queens and Long Island, you might need a car.

The fact traffic can be a serious problem in NY.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

In Japan, all elements co-exist (cars, pedestrians, trains, buses, taxis, bicycles, etc.)



P.S.
As for the Philippines, I'd probably say it's more car-orientated (especially Metro Manila) with some traces of pedestrianization and rail transport in some places.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What is interesting about Japanese cities is it is mostly rail oriented with lots of pedestrian activity in commercial areas.

The fact Japan manufactures lots of automobiles and yet not every Japanese citizen has one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Blackraven said:


> In Japan, all elements co-exist (cars, pedestrians, trains, buses, taxis, bicycles, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all. Baguio and Cebu are fully pedestrian oriented plus commuting activity is high.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Manila-X said:


> What is interesting about Japanese cities is it is mostly rail oriented with lots of pedestrian activity in commercial areas.
> 
> The fact Japan manufactures lots of automobiles and yet not every Japanese citizen has one.


Hehe actually Japan has a very big auto market and domestic population of automobiles is like the Top 5 in the world (I think they're under USA and China but more than Brazil and Germany I think).

Like I said, in Japan, ALL elements co-exist. You have pedestrians, trains, cars, taxi cabs, bicycles, motorbikes, a few traditional rickshaws, etc.

Everything in harmony imho


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Well Mexico City is half and half very car-oriented for middle and high class, but also a lot of people move by public transport which is really economic mostly middle low and poor class by 12 lines of metro, 4 of metrobus (the 5th is being built), trolleybus (10 lines), routes of bus (more than 100), microbus, vans, bike, etc.


Metro & Suburban Trains


















Metrobus




































Trolleybus


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Well here in Medellin Colombia we have one of the best pulic transport systems in the whole country but the city stills car oriented but in some parts of the city (Downtown) is more pedestrian 

*Map:*










*Metro:*


Metro de Medellín. Exposiciones by EstudioBLAU, on Flickr

*Buses:*


Bus en estación de Metroplús by Metroplús S.A., on Flickr


Bus articulado en la estación Gasel by Metroplús S.A., on Flickr


*Public bikes:*


EnCicla Bicicletas Públicas by Secretaría de Transportes y Tránsito de Medellí, on Flickr


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

In Bucharest, cars have priority even on sidewalks :lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

WOW I never expected Medellin to be that advanced - yeah I know Colombia has transformed alot recently but not with such modern rail & bus transpo in its 2nd city  
It seems Colombian govnt has done excellent job in past decade ! :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

musiccity said:


> Nashville is extremely car oriented, it is a very sprawled out city with a joke public transport system, and there are few sidewalks. TBH the only pedestrians in the city are the poor.
> 
> Nashville needs a subway/light rail system.. we already have the Music City Star but it only has 6 stations and it just serves one part of the Nashville area and only two of the stations are actually in urban areas. :nuts:


Similarly, Kuala Lumpur & suburbs' public transport system is a joke too :doh: There are some suburban rail lines, but most people live far from such train stations with poor connectivity . 

2 metro lines in KL are poorly integrated , and had to walk alot or even crossing busy street to get to another line :doh: The entire public bus system is slow and confusing ..


----------



## TutConr (Dec 21, 2011)

Here in Mumbai, in some places pavements don't even exist. So, the answer is quite clear :lol:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> WOW I never expected Medellin to be that advanced - yeah I know Colombia has transformed alot recently but not with such modern rail & bus transpo in its 2nd city
> It seems Colombian govnt has done excellent job in past decade ! :cheers:


I once read an article that claimed Medellin's metro was financed privately, by drug cartel/s to keep the population happy with their illegal activity. I'll have to do some more research to see if this is true.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

lol.. According to that line of thought, absolutely everything in Colombia comes from drug money 

Drug trafficking accounts for .60% of the country´s GDP, so how can the country be building so many things?

Also, Medellin´s metro is only 1 of 2 that are actually profitable in Latam. The other one is Santiago.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ With profitable, Do you mean that the government earns money from the metro, or the people saves money with the cost of the metro?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

It seems Mexico City is has good pedestiran & public transpo-oriented lifestyle.

A whole metro of 20 million + , I don't know how Mexico City wud become if its car-oriented and say, 80% of its population drive/bike to work like Kuala Lumpur :cripes:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Motul said:


> lol.. According to that line of thought, absolutely everything in Colombia comes from drug money
> 
> Drug trafficking accounts for .60% of the country´s GDP, so how can the country be building so many things?
> 
> Also, Medellin´s metro is only 1 of 2 that are actually profitable in Latam. The other one is Santiago.


So it seems hard for metro lines to make money. Just like airlines nowadays. 

Maybe now I can see why building roads can be more beneficial than rather "unprofitable" rail lines . Especially in less densely-populated counries/cities.


----------



## CWB_IAH (Mar 1, 2010)

Curitiba in Brazil has a pretty good transit system for Brazilian standards. However, it also has the highest number of cars per person in the country. There are several pockets in the city that are pedestrian oriented, but overall you dont see as much street life as in some other cities (like Rio for example).









2. curitibacityphotos.blogger.com.br









3. Curitiba.Blogger.com.br









4. Luizbocian









5. Regional Imoveis









6. Regional Imoveis









7. JackCWB-SSC



















8. ACWB-SSC









9. ACWB-SSC









10- Gabriel Araujo-flickr









11-Arland-flickr









12-Belavia-flickr

Curitiba's Old Downtown (Paco Municipal)- This is unralated to the bus System but I liked the pictures









13-Anzo-SSC









14-Lvboston-flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr Jorge (Jun 28, 2012)

I live in Las Vegas and this city is probably 90% car 10% pedestrian. That 10% being the strip. Almost everyone has a car and the bus system isn't very reliable. I wish Las Vegas was a more pedestrian friendly city. Walking at 105 degrees to school is not fun lol


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

New modal split data for Vienna:

*
Vienna - Modal Split 2012*

Public transportation (Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel): 39%
Pedestrian (zu Fuß): 28%
Car (Pkw): 27%
Bike (Fahrrad): 6%









http://derstandard.at/1358304268359/Die-Wege-der-Wiener-Oeffis-und-Fahrrad-mit-starken-Zuwaechsen


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jakarta is populated with nearly 10 million people yet have very poor public transportation system, the MRT system and Monorail is projected to start this year however,,,, estimated to carry 800k-1.2 million passanger on daily basis.... 90% car user and 10 % pedestrian is the only way i can describe Jakarta..... the wide street of the city is symbol on how important cars and scooters are for daily life of its people, there are bus system and train services that carries people from the suburbs. Bus is used by estimated 300,000-500,000 people however the schedule is very unreliable due to traffic while the train estimated to reach 800,000 daily users.... there are other minor transportation we call Bajaj (small mini vehicle that takes you anywhere you want similar with Tuktuk of Thailand) the city is in desperate need for remaking as pedestrian for its people are horribly maintained in many areas (only 20% are well-maintained)








this is our busway, by flickr








this is the thing we call Bajaj, used to be orange in character but was upgraded recently to more eco-friendly and not-so loud modification. Typical streets in Jakarta notice how empty the streets are? 2 photo 1 well maintained, 1 typically the ugly ones:

















alot of people in Jakarta would do anything to avoid the traffic but the city public transportation are just too poor to be true...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Our train system is a large planned electric railtrack covering metropolitan area of 20 million people, problem is the train and the station are always overcrowded during rush hour... not as bad as ginza though..:

















the MRT already started their soil test few months back, and is planned to be finished between 2-3 years while the monorail will be finished in 2 years time as well... here are our planned MRT map








a little render:









despite all the chaos and congestion due to heavy car usage, there are the Jakarta car free day! started 2 years ago from yearly event, to monthly and eventually this year it is officially done on weekly basis! the entire central city is free of car on every Sunday/Saturday. All people are encouraged to take their bike/ rent one, travelled using the bus etc, reaching the heart of the city....
























events are being held too! you will find people selling food, clothing, gadgets or helding some parades, Jakartans are very enthusiastic about this:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Manila-X said:


> *The Bitter Truth: No Respect for Pedestrians*
> September 29, 2011 | by Tasa Nugraza Barley
> 
> http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/jakartajungle/the-bitter-truth-no-respect-for-pedestrians/468428


the bitter truth about Jakarta ... sigh.... it is true that many stupid streetvendors and unmannered scooter are using the sidewalk as a way to cross the gridlock traffic of our city..., and they have no respect for pedestrian crosser as well.. we hated it so much.... more than you can imagine, the only effort the governer made currently is deploying police in many areas and they're not even permanent.... the streets vendors are now being pushed in into buildings or kicked out or even detained.... the only pedestrian friendly areas of the city are the city centre, but people are just not-so in the mood to walk because of the heat and heavy congestion.... only few area like marketplaces, touristy or commercial centre around the city have acceptable standard for pedestrian such as this:








or this


















there is other places with more pedestrian activity:
























by Dave

 screenshot tools

by Acen









by ace4


btw i think Manila is car oriented.... there are many pedestrian ways but its just not easy to get around everywhere without using the wheels, i would say 20% pedestrian 80% car users


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kevo123 said:


> the bitter truth about Jakarta ... sigh.... it is true that many stupid streetvendors and unmannered scooter are using the sidewalk as a way to cross the gridlock traffic of our city..., and they have no respect for pedestrian crosser as well.. we hated it so much.... more than you can imagine, the only effort the governer made currently is deploying police in many areas and they're not even permanent.... the streets vendors are now being pushed in into buildings or kicked out or even detained.... the only pedestrian friendly areas of the city are the city centre, but people are just not-so in the mood to walk because of the heat and heavy congestion.... only few area like marketplaces, touristy or commercial centre around the city have acceptable standard for pedestrian such as this:
> 
> 
> btw i think Manila is car oriented.... there are many pedestrian ways but its just not easy to get around everywhere without using the wheels, i would say 20% pedestrian 80% car users


That's cool that you posted these pics since I would like to see various pedestrian activities in Jakarta.

Manila is more 50 / 50. True that it is hard to get around the city for those who are not familiar with our public transit system.

On the other hand, our CBDs, various commercial and tourist areas are very pedestrian oriented notably, Makati, Ortigas, The Fort, Manila Bay, Intramuros, Cubao and central Marikina.

It's just like any North American city where people walk in the downtown areas while the rest rely on automobiles, New York included.

Here is a set of photos I took of Makati on street level,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilaxperience/sets/72157626235602154


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ ohh speaking of bay we do have pedestrian friendly area too but the problem is these walkable areas aren't that connected to each other, one may have pedestrian all along the road before you ended up with no pedestrian way... i think its nearly the same with MM isn't it? i mean Makati may have pedestriaan (better than Jakarta for connectivity) but after you go off a little then its the crappy not-so walkable area :lol: in terms of pedestrian oriented area of Jakarta are: Sudirman-Thamrin corridor, SCBD, Kuningan CBD, Rasuna Epicentrum, Rasuna Said (all of these are "quiet"connected), kebon sirih(near presidential palace and monas) and theres free wifi within the radius of Sudirman Thamrin (yay) an effort to bring vibrancy within the area i think.... other area include the old town, pasar baru, Ancol, blok M, pasar gede, Kemang (all scattered) in between there might be pedestrian sidewalk or none at all.... and most in between are usually horribly maintained, we are still hoping with the Jakarta new governer who is currently 100times better than the one before...  he's currently doing alot for the city
anyway Ancol Baywalk








http://meilisaerni.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/img_1167.jpg

other city that i find very nice to walk on is Kuta Beach and streets too back home, KL, HK, London and Singapore, i do enjoy Makati for a little sightseeing cuz too but not really off the radius


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Norway got the funny combination of a extremely un-friendly policies towards cars in the larger society and cities that are very much planned towards car ownership with very sprawling suburbs, little public transportation and often downtowns filled with surface parking lots where there used to be buildings (although many of these are getting filled now) and '60s car orientated planning mistakes. But on the other hand we have among the highest car taxes in the world, high petrol prices, toll stations everywhere and high annual fees for car ownership.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kevo123 said:


> ^^ ohh speaking of bay we do have pedestrian friendly area too but the problem is these walkable areas aren't that connected to each other, one may have pedestrian all along the road before you ended up with no pedestrian way... i think its nearly the same with MM isn't it? i mean Makati may have pedestriaan (better than Jakarta for connectivity) but after you go off a little then its the crappy not-so walkable area :lol: in terms of pedestrian oriented area of Jakarta are: Sudirman-Thamrin corridor, SCBD, Kuningan CBD, Rasuna Epicentrum, Rasuna Said (all of these are "quiet"connected), kebon sirih(near presidential palace and monas) and theres free wifi within the radius of Sudirman Thamrin (yay) an effort to bring vibrancy within the area i think.... other area include the old town, pasar baru, Ancol, blok M, pasar gede, Kemang (all scattered) in between there might be pedestrian sidewalk or none at all.... and most in between are usually horribly maintained, we are still hoping with the Jakarta new governer who is currently 100times better than the one before...  he's currently doing alot for the city
> anyway Ancol Baywalk
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the problem with sidewalks outside CBDs and other commercial areas around Metro Manila.



















Sidewalks are used as parking spaces for various commercial establishment which forces pedestrians to walk on the road.

On the other hand, places such as around Tomas Morato, a major entertainment and dining area does have some a descent sidewalk and parking spaces.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^
nearly the same problem in Jakarta  lol illegal parking is ramparts in many of the city pedestrian.... except that motorcycle makes it worse


----------

